# NCO  training weekend too much fun



## mcpl_spunky (18 Apr 2005)

Oh man I had so much fun on the weekend our corps held an NCO  weekend for training and man did I ever learn allot we were there from 9:00 until 4:30 .We learned allot that day , we learned how to teach lessons in sequence ....properly , god I have the same lesson in my head I did it over and over until I got it right . I t got kind of monotonous after a while but now I know how to teach a lesson properly. whew then we did drill lessons, My specialtythat was so much fun.And then we started to study for NSCE we did the map and compass section it really wasn't all that bad . 

 SO for those who are just starting to learn about how to teach lessons don't be afraid maybe your RSM might have something up his sleeve for training. It makes teaching a WHOLE LOT LESS STRESSFUL.


----------



## Saorse (18 Apr 2005)

If your RSM is willing/knows how to help with that, you've got a good one!  

NSCE itself is another wonderful experience for developing all of these qualities.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (18 Apr 2005)

My corps (along with 5 other corps) used the entire march break to develop our NCOs in their abilities as leaders.  I tried as best I could to sit down 1 on 1 with the cadets and try to assist them with their training.


----------



## q_1966 (18 Apr 2005)

I still think its a bit crazy to give us 20mins to write up a lesson plan and teach it  none the less its toughing us up


----------



## ouyin2000 (18 Apr 2005)

sometimes i dont even get that much time...

i show up on a parade night and one of the instructors will not have shown up, and its up to me to cover their lesson, and of course we HAVE to have a lesson plan for every lesson

ive gotten pretty good at creating quick lesson plans in about 5 minutes...


----------



## mcpl_spunky (21 Apr 2005)

exactly Papke, so you shouldn't be complaining  don't worry. and personally when I taught the rank structure lesson , I only got to my intro and part way to my 3 W's. but I did a damn good job of teaching it .I was pretty crunched for time that February whew . HINT I'm  not talking about the weekend. but don't sweat it.


----------



## q_1966 (21 Apr 2005)

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> exactly Papke, so you shouldn't be complaining   don't worry. and personally when I taught the rank structure lesson , I only got to my intro and part way to my 3 W's. but I did a damn good job of teaching it .I was pretty crunched for time that February whew . HINT I'm   not talking about the weekend. but don't sweat it.



 : We all didnt do that good and we all need practice


----------

